# Samsung Note 4 issues.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I have a Samsung Note 4, it just updated a couple of days ago. I can not send or receive picture texts or emails. If email or text contains no picture they work perfect. I have 3 Gmail accounts set up on the phone. I deleted the app and re-installed it. I only logged in with one email and still nothing. 

What is happening when I try to email or text images is the phone just says "sending". 

Another error I have been getting for a while is some thing along the lines of "This image is to large to compress". Ummm ok but I took it with my phones camera.

I still need to learn how to fully utilize this phone. So far I am very happy with it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

No one? Oh well looks like it goes to the store to get fixed. I was hoping some one on here had these issues.


----------



## jonathanthepainter (Jul 5, 2011)

*Note 4*

I experienced the same issues.

Power off. 30 min lunch break.

Returned, power back on , no issues.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

jonathanthepainter said:


> I experienced the same issues.
> 
> Power off. 30 min lunch break.
> 
> Returned, power back on , no issues.


I tried that, even shut it off last night for the night. The Verizon store was close when I was out and about this morning. 

Why do the updates always do this? I could never figure it out.


----------



## MorrisD (Jul 22, 2013)

This is the one thing that puts me off buying a Samsung. They seem good quality but so many people complain about stuff not working like this. I have an iPhone at the moment and I'm quite keen to switch but not sure I want to get a galaxy anymore...

I recently read about the small OnePlus One, it is a small company behind it but apparently it got 4.5 stars out of five from TechRadar (http://www.techradar.com/reviews/phones/mobile-phones/oneplus-one-1244307/review)

Looks pretty good as well:









http://print24.com/blog/2015/01/oneplus-two-gets-a-new-name-but-its-facing-delays/


----------

